# Picked up a Skunk...



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

I didn't expect my first put up to be a Skunk!!

on the way Squirrel hunting this morning I saw this good looking gal in the middle of the road.... picked her up on the way home.

She hasn't sprayed YET!!!!! going to get baking soda and peroxide to clean her up a little, might be best if I have the concoction on hand verses running inside store with this chicks perfume all over me!!!!


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Glad to see my uncle and I aren't the only people crazy enough to pick up a road kill skunk. Sometimes they really do have a great coat.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Looks like a nice one Jimmy.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I think they make cool looking hats.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

did the best I could, not the best results but it was hit by a car.... as I cut behind the left ear, the knife sliced a hole, the tail was already disconnected for me so I cut down really far and pulled the last few inches....should have kept skinning the pulling didn't work out so good. on a lighter side she didn't spray me, I was able to cut out the glands, have them in a jar wasn't about to press my luck without a syringe!! gave it a good bath in baking soda, peroxide, and dawn put it on a raccoon board with the fan on it to dry now have the pelt in refrigerator cooling down so I can flesh it tomorrow. can I rub borax on it let it dry a little hide out then flip it and hang it on the wall or should I get some tanning solution.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

If you rub borax on it, it should last a long time. When I did taxidermy I used borax on fish skin mounts and bird mounts, never had a problem.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

nice thanks Ed...it would make a cool hat!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Jimmy you could use borax but it will be stiff as a board and I am not sure if it will keep like that. Just flesh it good and put it on a stretcher until it dries, that way you'll have plenty of time to get some tanning supplies. I used riddles EZ100 from f&t... Oops I didn't see Ed post.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

I did a raccoon and fox years ago, with old car battery acid, salt, soaked in a 5 gallon bucket for 2 months or so....it worked but yes very stiff.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

If you want it to be soft and flexible tan it. Glad to see you saved the glands, people buy skunk essences by the ounce...


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Eric is right it will get still with only borax but it wont rot.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

thanks guy's I'm good with it non flexible, I typed stiff but it didn't look right...haha


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

here it is on the board, I ordered a post fleshing knife today, all I have is a kill floor skinning knife which in the right hands would work just fine. think it could use a little more fat removal but I stopped while I still had a whole piece. fan on in the fur shack will check when it starts to dry and a little more grease come off add some borax and flip for the wall.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

all the fat and any meat needs to be removed or it will slip, hair coming out and depending on the temperature of your fur shed it can happen as quick as 24 hours..............


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

thanks 220 I'm not as prepared as I thought, I have a fleshing beam, but not any anchor system had base on floor resting the top on my knee... not the best, procrastinated on getting the fleshing knife, when I cut into the belly I got nervous and eased up I didn't think it was fleshed enough. it's probably 65 degrees in the shed, need to get things in order if I want to put up a few raccoons, the muskrats and mink should go well. it's a learning curve and it's this year....do appreciate the heads up!!!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

no problem, 55 to 60 degrees is a good temperature range and the fan is a very good idea, keep the air moving, but even at those milder temps hides will slip if not clean. I'll dig through some old photos and see if I can find any showing the scrapping setup I used to work on.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

thanks, we had a little warm up this week thought I'd need a heater if the cold temps kept up, October was a little chilly. trapping equipment is expensive when you start with nothing. the fleshing beam is a "b" grade from Minnesota Trapline it's nice just need to mount it better and get a fleshing knife. was thinking of getting a Post or necker600. saw where a few people said "reviews" the necker was not as good as they once were quality wise.

just put it into the freezer till I can flesh it better.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Jimmy, did you roll it up, put it in a plastic bag and get the air out? Otherwise it will get freezer burn. Post fleshing knife?, well if you going to get one I've heard they are pretty nice...and sharp! I am sure 220swift could give you some good tips on fleshing. I know you have done it before, just remember the sharp side of the fleshing knife is to get the fat & membrane started if necessary, or to cut a chunk off. If you need to use the sharp side to get the fat and the membrane started switch to the dull edge to push the fat & membrane off. Don't over flesh it where you are exposing the hair follicles. It's a good thing your practicing on roadkill... just kidding. Good luck Jimmy.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Jimmy, if you want to tan the skunk, I think I have enough of the picking, tanning oil, and tanning solution to tan the skunk, all you would need is non iodized salt, and baking soda. A little bit of dish soap to degrease the pelt. You can get a 50# bag of fine white feed salt from a feed store for $6. Non iodized pickling salt will work. I even have some anti microbial powder for the rehydration process. A five gallon bucket of water, and you'll be set. Let me know and I'll start looking for some little bottles for the solution. I have instructions too.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

thanks Eric, I did put the skunk in garbage bag then a freezer bag, have a "Post" fleshing knife on the way, don't think I'm tanning this one just going to let it dry and preserve it with the borax. after seeing the hide on the skunk, I am feeling the itch to set some steel, might put a few traps out where I've been squirrel hunting, have been walking the creek every time I go. not a lot of sign "raccoon scat" on the logs that lay across the creek but seeing tracks along the water edge in the mud. there are game trails along the creek and they are not deer, there are deer trails but these are the tunneled type trails that are grassed over. they stalk Pheasant and there are heavy trails going to and from the pond along side the fields/woods. might set my two mb 450's try for a fox they claim the 450's will hold a song dog. also have three sleepy creek #2 double long springs for the water in pocket sets or something, toss in my two dp's with custom paint. thank you for thinking of me but I'm just going to raw tan the skunk.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Ok, if you change your mind I'll hook you up... Sounds like your getting the fever, I'll be waiting on pictures of a packed fur shed this winter. The mb 450's should work, I would need to check on that, to be sure.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

I had a skunk walk past my treestand today. I was so very glad he wasn't upwind from me. Furbearer season starts in Kansas on the 14th. I'm not sure I want to trap another skunk this year.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Jonbnks said:


> I had a skunk walk past my treestand today. I was so very glad he wasn't upwind from me. Furbearer season starts in Kansas on the 14th. I'm not sure I want to trap another skunk this year.


Did you have a bad experience with a skunk?


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Both skunks that we trapped last year sprayed a lot. 
Last year I was walking across a large corn field on the way to my stand, it was a hour before sun up, I found myself in a stand off with a skunk. Every time I would move one way, he would do the same with tail aimed right at me. He was not a happy skunk, he kept stomping his feet and chattering. He finally wandered off but it was a good 10 minutes of staring at the rear of a skunk that I never want to do again.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Men heres some advise from an old trapper. Skunk fur may be low...but what they have in their bodies is worth a bunch to a trapper.

Skunk essence is used for many things in lure making. Partially diluted it makes a great lure on its own. Added to beaver or even rabbit meat it becomes a great badger and fox bait.

You extract the essence with a pair of gloves and syringe/ needle. Near the anus on both sides is some bumps that look like little nipples. Insert the syringe just below these until it goes in freely. Pull back on the syringe. Do this two or three times on each side.

Not only does this give you essence it relives the skunk and makes skinning easier.

When skinning, cut around the anal gland and remove it. Cut it into small pieces and use them at the top of your bait holes. For convenience you can put tooth picks through each one and then at the hole use the tooth pick to hold it in place.

After skinning use the meat for bait. Freeze it until about a month before season and then jar it up, taint it for 10 days or so. Add some salt to stop the degradation and now you are ready for canines and badger.

If so inclined to make a few more bucks. Sell any skulls you have without bullet holes.

I am willing to bet that skunk you think could only give you $3.00 for its hide could now give you more then $100 in canine pelts.

Larry


----------



## Boxerboxer (Aug 6, 2015)

TheDuckMaster said:


> TheDuckMaster, on 09 Feb 2016 - 3:36 PM, said:
> 
> Men heres some advise from an old trapper.
> 
> ...


Jeez Larry, no need for that kind of language :wink:

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

???? And I thought I was the bad Apple.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

Thanks for the tip Larry, going to try that next year, mix and match the meat with skunk essence. I have a little something, something in a jar brewing and a stewing for you...it's beaver tail!!! It's from my first one, stuffed in a jar in the fur shack it did freeze for awhile and now it has thawed I took a wif the other day and it smells sweet!!!!!

I cut the Skunk gland and used it by my Tree Stand this year at hunting camp, my first year back in Pa. I'm doing a little of everything, next year I'm on those Skunks big time. I did it the brave way I skun the Skunk first then removed the glands....I watched a few videos before I tried that.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

This year I only trapped one skunk, but 18 opossum. Hopefully next year I get a chance to extract the skunk essence.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

Jon, those grinners are a good thing to get out of the woods, you saved a lot of ground nesting critters.......one day the fur market will recognize the grinner as top fur, maybe not I know that's crazy talk!!!!


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

We certainly had more opossum around here than I thought, in fact I saw 3 more opossum while I was pulling all my traps. I would have left the traps but the farmer only lets us use the land through the end of January.
Was planning to trap on a different property but my truck had other plans. Blew the seal on my driver side rear brakes and power steering is leaking a lot. Trapping season ends this weekend, but I can still try for beavers later.
Next year I'm sure I'll catch more skunks.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

So whats the plans for the skunk skin Jimmy ? Ive got one in the freezer right now that Im trading to a buddy for snares .


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

guess I'll hang it in the house somewhere, I really messed it up being the first put up ever. I froze it till my post flesher came then I rushed into it not letting it thaw out all the way, cut monster holes in it. Bobbed the tail when I skun it out. I rubbed Borax on it so it doesn't smell and seems dry it should be okay to hang on the wall. I will be going after more next year or maybe when the cold goes away????


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Dont kill your self over your skinning job, much better than the first and only one I ever did . Skinned one on a bet as a kid.. you can only imagine what that looked like , kinda like a black and white fur covered sieve ..lol


----------

